# Do you think Worldmark in Maui reservations will open up in August?



## burgundyna (May 18, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to WM system.

I want to visit Maui from August 26 to September 2.  I need a 2bd unit.  Currently all of the units are booked.  I heard from a WM owner who has had their membership for awhile that they noticed that Hawaii would book up immediately but then there would be availabilities due to last minute cancellations.  

How true is that?  What is the likelihood that a week in late August will open up?

(Aside --- My grandmother, who is now 85 has never been and would like to go.  She has talked about wanting to go for at least the last 7 years.  Last year, she and her friends were about to go when she came down with Bells Palsy.  I wanted to take her before she becomes too feeble to go...)

Should I just go ahead a book a hotel or condo or gamble that the WM condo will open up.

Also, which of the WM resorts in Maui do you prefer?  In fact, I am not wedded to Maui if the WM resorts on the other islands are nicer and I have a better chance getting a spot.


----------



## PA- (May 18, 2007)

burgundyna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to WM system.
> 
> ...



If you're a member of RCI and/or II, I would definitely gamble that something would open up due to cancellation at the last minute.  I've heard that Hawaii is the # 1 most likely location for people to have to cancel.


----------



## Judy (May 18, 2007)

Since Worldmark has a no-penalty cancellation policy, owners frequently cancel.  If you're not already on the waitlist, get on it immediately. If you'd just as soon go to a different island, make reservations there and/or get on those waitlists.   Just watch your cancellation dates.  Even while waiting for a wait-list call, check worldmarktheclub.com  at least once a day.  Sometimes left-over days will show up there when someone on the waitlist has only taken a portion of a cancelled reservation.

Because of your grandmother's health, it might not be the best choice to leave your trip to chance.  If I were you, I'd make a back-up reservation at a hotel or condo that will refund all or most of your deposit if you cancel.


----------



## burgundyna (May 18, 2007)

I was thinking about booking a back up condo or hotel.  Any suggestions?  I was looking for something $2000 for the week for a 2bd/2ba.

Anyhow, what are your impressions on the WM resorts in Maui, especially if you have not already given your impressions under the "resort review" section.

Thanks!


----------



## PA- (May 18, 2007)

burgundyna said:


> I was thinking about booking a back up condo or hotel.  Any suggestions?  I was looking for something $2000 for the week for a 2bd/2ba.
> 
> Anyhow, what are your impressions on the WM resorts in Maui, especially if you have not already given your impressions under the "resort review" section.
> 
> Thanks!




Valley Isle is an older high rise without much of a beach.  However, I've stayed there and it's nice.  I think I remember they added A/C, if not, I wouldn't stay there in the summer.  

The other resort on Maui is on the other side of the island from Hilo and Kaanapali and Kapalua, where most people prefer to stay. Plus it's across the street from the beach.


----------



## Lee B (May 18, 2007)

The one in Kihei is relatively new, say 5 years.  I visited TUGgers staying there last summer and thought the unit was clean, comfortable and well enough appointed, in a slightly cookie-cutter sort of way that you might expect from a purpose-built ts resort.  I would be pleased to stay there.

They own condos in the Valley Isle, as said below, which I believe now does NOT have AC but the Kahana cross-breezes are usually strong.


----------



## teepeeca (May 18, 2007)

I really don't think Hilo is on Maui !!! (try the "Big Island---Hawaii").

Maui Lea at Maui Hill has nice 2-br units.  You could call them directly, to see their pricing, OR, contaact Trading Places Maui --- www.tpmaui.com ---. They have an affiliation with Maui Hill, and even an onsite office/desk in the lobby.  I think their pricing would be to your liking.

Tony


----------



## LisaH (May 19, 2007)

Check daily and I am pretty sure you will get the reservation. I have no problem getting bonus times from WorldMark Hawaii resorts, almost any time of the year.


----------

